# Media player recommendations



## B's Mach (May 1, 2010)

After using my PS3 as a media server, I feel there could be a ton of better solutions out there. I’ve been getting annoyed with ripping my blu-rays down and converting them into a file that the PS3 is happy with. Then, it seems like every movie I buy now has that Cinavia protection on it, so my vision of having all my DVD’s and Blu-ray’s on a hard drive to access anytime is busted.

I have been looking at reviews on a few players and am trying to narrow the list down. The specifications I’m looking for are that it must play BD-ISO, pass-through or decode Dolby True HD and DTS HD Master Audio, and Nexflix streaming. Optional items are internal bay for a HDD, and possibly 3D support (might get a 3D TV soon). 

The player at the top of my list right now is the Dune HD Smart HD1. At its current US price, that is probably at the limit of what I would like to spend. It seems that I could almost build a HTPC for that price, but the reviews and specifications are awesome. The Xstreamer Sidewinder 3 has some good specifications also, but a lot of mixed reviews about their customer support. The Patriot Box Office has been coming up on some internet searches. Last and cheapest is the AIOS HD Media Center.

This list isn’t set in stone or anything and I’m open to any other players. I’m mainly just seeing what other people have and hope to get some good recommendations and reviews.

Thanks,
B


----------



## hottyson (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate it when I get to a video that my Seagate Freeagent Theater plus, or CinemaTube won't play. Usually at least one of them will play a file but it shouldn't be a hassle of switching back and forth to play a file.

I am moving away from the media player devices and looking to put together an XBMC pc. There are some very inexpensive bare bone systems for $100ish. Just add 2GB ram and a USB stick for XBMC. Super cheap and will play everything. :T


----------



## mlknez (Dec 8, 2011)

B's Mach said:


> After using my PS3 as a media server, I feel there could be a ton of better solutions out there. I’ve been getting annoyed with ripping my blu-rays down and converting them into a file that the PS3 is happy with. Then, it seems like every movie I buy now has that Cinavia protection on it, so my vision of having all my DVD’s and Blu-ray’s on a hard drive to access anytime is busted.
> 
> I have been looking at reviews on a few players and am trying to narrow the list down. The specifications I’m looking for are that it must play BD-ISO, pass-through or decode Dolby True HD and DTS HD Master Audio, and Nexflix streaming. Optional items are internal bay for a HDD, and possibly 3D support (might get a 3D TV soon).
> 
> ...


The D1 is a great unit! I have had the Dune Prime and Base since they came out over 3 years ago. The smart line is just a rework of the same units that I have. I am able to play just about anything that can be thrown at it and does so without lockups or other issues. You can play 3D blu-ray titles but they need to be ripped slightly differently. The side that most people don't know about the Dune products is that it is able to play very hi-res music in multi-channels and is one of the few that will. Get the Dune and forget about the hassles of admin and maintenance of a HTPC.


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a dune duo that has worked very well for me. It plays everything with the exception of 3D Iso. No issues with Cinavia. I am changing to htpc though for better interface and 3D. Htpc is still not plug and play like the dune.


----------

